# Grunting



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

One of my boys has seemingly started to make a very low 'grunting' sound. I don't hear him make the sound when he is in his cage, only when he's cleaning himself/being handled/having play time. Other than that he seems really healthy and active and his lungs sound clear, it seems to be a vocalization and doesn't originate from his nose. The noise sounds similar to happy guinea pig sounds. Is it a cause for concern? I'm thinking of just waiting it out and taking him to the vet if any new symptoms develop.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

I have no advice or opinions but is your rat overweight/elderly? My golden retriever is ancient and not the fittest dog at the park and she grunts at even the slightest movement


----------



## kenbofosho (Nov 26, 2016)

I can kind of relate, My male does that sometimes. Its only when hes really happy though, like I think its just an excited noise. Sometimes if i wake him up too fast he will get something similar to hiccups though. He could just be vocalizing with you. My male likes to rest inside my ear ( not all the way inside but invading personal space) and when he makes that noise it just sound like a happy noise to me. He is kind of a pudge ball so that could play a factor too lol


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

He is under a year and at a good weight which is why it's confusing to me. Maybe he's part pig? ahah (he certainly eats like one)


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Would you be able to post a video of the sound? I've heard rats with URIs make kind of a grunting noise.


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Andromeda said:


> Would you be able to post a video of the sound? I've heard rats with URIs make kind of a grunting noise.


Not currently, one of my rats ever-so-gracefully pushed my phone off of a table so I don't have anything to film with. But it doesn't sound like the typical popping/chirping sound you hear that comes from the nose when they have an upper respiratory infection (as a rat owner I've dealt with so many respiratory infections I've heard it all). Whatever it is, it's worrying me so much I'm just going to take him in to be looked at by my vet tomorrow anyways. Will let everyone know what the conclusion is.


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Just as an update, the grunting turned wheezy and he started sneezing (this all happened pretty rapidly, it always surprises me how fast respiratory infections can go downhill). Little guy is on a Baytril/Doxy mix, so hopefully we see some improvement.


----------

